# 2008 code romex/hole



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

I could use a bit of help. My multipack of codebook 2008,changes, and others are on the way in mail. I already have an inspection turned in with load calcs and would like to start drilling in a day or two on a 3rd flr. master bed/bath conversion job. 5 circuits all wood framing, washer/dryer, nothing fancy. I already backordered the afci's, tamper rec., know about 2 wires/romex. The thing I can't google is was there something about 2 romex per hole in studs in 08'? Anything else different on this application I need to know about that I missed above from 2005 code? I have to drill 40 2x10's from early 1900 (and you know how they eat bits) to get circuits over to chase. I'd rather drill 40 then 80.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Online Access Agreement- 2008 NEC
If....or better yet WHEN...you click for access on the NFPA page, you'll link to a code for Fire Extinguishers in SPANISH ...WTF? over! 
Just use your browser's BACK button and click the link again to get to the '08 NEC ....I think "they" are trying to discourage "us" from the freebie use :blink:

334.80 is the relevant section, the areas highlighted in *grey *are the changed portions.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I thought it was just me.
(I now know way more than I should about spanish fire extinguishers)


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

The OP wants to know about the two-wire thing. Is this for derating purposes? I'll have to look that up. Something about a limitation of 2 cables in a fire-rated wall going from floor-to-floor.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Celtic said:


> Online Access Agreement- 2008 NEC
> If....or better yet WHEN...you click for access on the NFPA page, you'll link to a code for Fire Extinguishers in SPANISH ...WTF? over!
> Just use your browser's BACK button and click the link again to get to the '08 NEC ....I think "they" are trying to discourage "us" from the freebie use :blink:
> 
> 334.80 is the relevant section, the areas highlighted in *grey *are the changed portions.



D'oh, I must have missed that!

Why can't I get any of these kids who help me wire these houses get them to do this? They tell me, "oh I'll just drill 1 big hole and cram as many wires as I can in there." Then they get mad at me and tell me the other guy doesn't make him do that.


----------



## tom25 (May 22, 2007)

If your drilling in a basement this will save you a lot of time .(speedwayelectricalproducts.c-o-m )


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Why can't I get any of these kids who help me wire these houses get them to do this?


Because they are kids and probably stoned out of their minds on pot and/or xtc ...don't let them hug you...xtc abusers are always all touchy.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Go to the link provided for the 2008 NEC and read 334.80.
This restriction is ONLY for holes in framing that are to be fire stopped or where in contact with insulation without maintaining spacing between the cables.

Even then, it is a derating thing. There is NO "two cable" _limit_ in bored holes.


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*2 hole*

thanks ...I saw that as well earlier

I prefer meth users myself...there quick the days they show up


----------



## tmdelisle (Jan 10, 2008)

*Link To Viewable Nfpa 70*

Go To The Nfpa Site And Look Under Codes, They Have A Viewer That Allows You To View Only, No Save, Copy Or Print, But It Does Let You Get A Look At The 2008, 2005 Etc.
System Wouldn't Let Me Post Link Yet, Sorry


----------



## arichard21 (Jan 27, 2008)

h t t p : / / w w w . nfpa.org/freecodes/free_access_document.asp?id=7008SB


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

*Dudes.... Online Access Agreement- 2008 NEC right in post #2 ....why make things harder than they need to be?*


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Celtic said:


> *Dudes.... Online Access Agreement- 2008 NEC right in post #2 ....why make things harder than they need to be?*


Because... (if it hasn't become apparent)
90% of the guys here read ½ the OP,
then punch the "REPLY" button. :laughing:


----------

